# Windows XP - Monitor-Einstellungen (Primär/Erweiterter) nach dem Booten immer weg



## Netzwerkidi (26. März 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

seit Jahren arbeitet mein treues, altes HP Notebook ohne Probleme (klopfe mal auf Holz). Ok, der Lüfter nervt, aber ansonsten war das ein guter Kauf. Nur seit ein paar Monaten hat er einige kleinere Macken.

Eine ist, dass das System jedes Mal nach dem Booten die Bildschirmreihenfolge+Auflösung vergisst.

Das heißt für mich immer mit dem ATI-Tool Hauptanzeige (ext. Monitor) festlegen und zweite Anzeige (Notebookmonitor) festlegen und dann den Desktop-Modus.

Leider wird das aber nur halbwegs richtig gemacht.

Denn dann muss ich noch mal in Windows -> Eigenschaften von Anzeige ein paar Sachen anklicken, bis es dann endlich klappt.

Summa summarum also ca. 1 - 2 Minuten, die nerven.

Im Netz ist nichts zu finden, und in der Registry kann ich den Eintrag nicht finden, wo das gesteuert wird. Vielleicht gibt es auch Konfigurationsfile... 

Weiß einer Rat?

Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3


Beste Grüße

Netzwerkidi


----------



## _Alex_ (29. März 2011)

Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du?

Falls Windows 7:
Ich nehme an du hast ne Software, mit der du die Bildschirmeinstellungen verwalten kannst. Führe diese als Administrator aus.

Hats was gebracht?

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Netzwerkidi (29. März 2011)

Sorry, ganz vergessen: Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3

Mit der Standardverwaltung klappt das nicht. 
Das ist das, was mich nervt. Man stellt es ein, arbeitet, fährt irgendwann das System mal runter und bumms - beim Wiederhochfahren ist wieder alles verdreht.
Da ist irgendwo der Wurm drin. 
Ich will aber nicht XP neu aufspielen, weil ich dann die ganzen Programme neu installieren muss. 
Brrrrrrr...******!


----------



## _Alex_ (29. März 2011)

Ist die Software, die du für die Einstellungen brauchst, auf dem neuesten Stand?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (29. März 2011)

Windows XP ist auf dem neuesten Stand, Updates werden laufend gemacht.

Die Graphiksoftware von ATI kann ich nicht mehr aktualisieren, weil es die Firma nicht mehr gibt. Die, soviel ich weiß, von nVidida gekauft worden.

Ich vermute mal, dass die Registry irgendeine Macke hat.

Ich habe da schon mal alles durchgesucht, aber finde die Stelle nicht, wo die Einstellungen abgelegt werden.

Obwohl da ein Eintrag war mit einem Binärwert, weiß die Bezeichnung aber jetzt nicht mehr.


----------

